

A First Step Toward a Prosthesis for Memory - jcr
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/37873/?p1=MstRcnt

======
jcr
This is a bit of a dupe, but it's the best written general article I've found
so far on this new research. Sure, it's very early work, but it seems very
promising and potentially very important.

More information can be found on the USC website:

[http://www.viterbi.usc.edu/news/news/2011/restoring-
memory-r...](http://www.viterbi.usc.edu/news/news/2011/restoring-memory-
repairing.htm)

You have to sign up for a "free" account (no confirmation email) but you can
download the paper here:

<http://iopscience.iop.org/1741-2552/8/4/046017>

------
D_Alex
I want one. Pre-loaded with memories of Marilyn Monroe.

~~~
isaachawley
It can't be pre-loaded with anything. It can restore the brain function that
remembers things, in damaged brains. It does not store or alter memories.

It might make a healthy brain even better at storing and recalling memories
though.

